#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Любовь и фасоль". Гондурас, 2009.

## Германн

http://kino.vl.ru/films/13892/ (о фильме по-русски)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSQnfMglxjM (по-испански)
Муж задерживается после работы, молясь святой Суапе о даровании потомства. Жена в это время скучает, и начинает ему изменять. Рождается девочка, которую называют Суапа. На глаза героям постоянно попадаются автомобильные наклейки с христианским лозунгом "Не разводитесь!" (центральная идея всего фильма). Показана жизнь деревенской Латинской Америки. Простые и симпатичные люди. Рекомендую.

----------


## Капронов Сергей

Ну Любовь и фасоль так себе фильм, совсем низкий уровень на мой взгляд...

----------

